# Diet Chef



## lucy123 (May 24, 2012)

Hiya all.

You may have guessed in the WLG I am getting a bit desperate. My 50th is in August and I dont want to be the weight I am now!

Yesterday I asked about Lighterlife but GP has come back today with a few concerns - especially the fact it is 600 cals a day and people seem to  be putting weight back on.

I have thought about what my problem is and have decided that after years and years of dieting I have lost the will to think about what to cook, when to eat it, and basically tend to give up and eat rubbish.

I need something to change and quick. I feel awful.

I am now looking at Diet Chef which is 1200 cals a day and all meals and snacks delivered to door for ?39 per week. I just have to add fruit and veg.

I am very tempted to give it a go - and it does say money back if not happy in 4 weeks.

Should I give it a go - as i said I am desperate. Classes aren't for me and I just need the pressure taking off. I have no problem sticking to diets when I have planned etc but have lost the motivation to do this.

The cost isn't an issue as I have just received a bonus and to be honest I would probably spend that much anyway.

What do you all think - remember I am desperate!


----------



## karenratcliffe (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Lucy.
I have just ordered my Diet Chef pack.  Its being delivered Friday.  You get 20% off until midnight tonight.  I have ordered to do 2months as going away in January and want to loose the weight.
Let me know if you did this, or if you haven't yet.
Let me know.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 31, 2012)

HI karen,

Yes I have done it and would say for about 6 weeks it worked very well, However I am now on Byetta and the two just dont agree with each other so have cancelled my future orders for now - I still have about 1 month to get through though.  I would say for a pre holiday weight loss it should be fine.
I didn't like any of the cheese based meals but the currys were very nice.

It did help me consider portion sizes a bit more though.


----------

